# 2nd Time Adoption



## AJ-Coops (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi All,

I have not been on here since we successfully adopted our gorgeous little boy through Hampshire CC.  I would love to start the process again and get ready to adopt again, however, our LA has told us that we have to wait until our little boy is 4 years old before we can start the process.  This is abit frustrating as we feel completely ready to start again and our little boy would love a sibling - he is 2 1/2 yrs and myself & DH are not getting any younger and do not want to be in our 40's to get a brother/sister for our little boy.  

I was just wandering if this rule is standard across all LA's?  FF has always been a great place for advice and help so if anyone that can help that would be great  

Kind Regards

Coops


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hiya 

LA's do differ as to the time they ask people to wait to adopt again. Our LA is that C has to be 6 before we can even enquire again if we wanted to! 

So it does just depend on your LA's policy

x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hiya

Our LA states a 2yr age gap and that you have to wait 1yr after the AO before applying again.

Every LA seems to differ on this as well as everything else.

OT x


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Hiya coops 

No real help I'm afraid - just that we are in the same boat with Hampshire - I asked in Feb'08,  a friend asked more recently and their policy remains wait until yout first child is four. 

HHH


----------



## hewson (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi,

West Sussex dont seem to have such a policy they say because they run limited second time adopters courses (one a year).  Our DS is just under 3 and we only formally adopted him in Dec and we have been accepted on the second time adopters course in March.  I guess it depends on where you are in Hampshire to whether you could enquire with them.  Only thing would be is developing relationship with new sw and going over first form F if you go with different agency.

Hewson


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

I would say to phone round as different LA's have different rules. We did and now have 2.

PBMx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya

As a bench mark Cheshire have a 2 year rule, that is they like to have 2 years between each child, the 1st Adopted child being the eldest that is, we are starting again and that was after 12 months of our little boy being with us


----------

